# WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!!



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Lets start an airride picture thread!!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (JettaGT8V80)*











_Modified by diive4sho at 10:16 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

nice finally


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (rico_arg)*

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Brian Fantana)*

its about time!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (DEZL_DUB)*

















as she sits today...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ banging man, looking sweet


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

dig your ride rat4life...have since i joined (fyi this isnt my 1st s/n)


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Hell yeah airride forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































And of course, the Holy Grail of slammed pictures:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote »_And of course, the Holy Grail of slammed pictures:









Homegrown in Ohio.







Columbus infact.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























_Modified by Brake_Dust at 11:04 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

where can i find that pic of the white rabbit in desktop fourm


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Ill be hookin that up shortly. Lots planned for this forum.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

same here buddy


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

very nice. I hopefully will be posting in here more often


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Travy)*

Sweet stuff! Going to get some pics taken this weekend. i will post one up then.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Travy)*

















on air ride, in the process of body work/paint
with my boy Misha.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Florida Flow)*

some video's for you guys
J-13's old jetta 
Misha's _Streetmachine_
Kippen's A8
Plain's Rabbit in the raderwerks video
Eurojet car
_Modified by diive4sho at 12:04 AM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by diive4sho at 12:06 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

werd
i dig


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (abydielsgli)*

I'll whore my car out once I get some more pics.


----------



## Coitus A Unda (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Capt. Obvious)*

my first air bag/cyl project... ahh memories.
















































my next project... Goin high tech this timeall of these shots are cell pics..










_Modified by Coitus A Unda at 11:29 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_where can i find that pic of the white rabbit in desktop fourm 

here's a pic for you
too large to post so go here
http://www.raderwerks.com/imag...2.jpg


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Coitus A Unda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coitus A Unda* »_my next project... Goin high tech this timeall of these shots are cell pics..









Do it up Chris. I always wanted to see the GTI finished, but you had to sell it.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

my dumper


----------



## Coitus A Unda (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_my dumper

















you sure thats not static ride height, show drop, coilovers? if not i need to teach you how to drop a 4th.








love you greg....


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Coitus A Unda)*

those pics are laying fender.....
I hate the way the widebody is built


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. we got it.


----------



## Coitus A Unda (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_those pics are laying fender.....
I hate the way the widebody is built









who lays fender...








Ok ill stop greg.. :MUAH:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Coitus A Unda)*

Vortexer "-=GrimJack=-" needs to post up his bagged wagon in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif SICK RIDE


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is my ride.
































And this one is kewl too


----------



## fat tuna (May 16, 2002)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fat tuna at 2:58 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

My Old car...








Air will be back!! - soon.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (kweetech)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

here's my bucket!


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_









anyone know what color this is?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (mad caddy16v)*

Sage Green. Came on B5.5 Passats.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Sage Green. Came on B5.5 Passats.

Wrong








It's Freso green.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Travy)*

Oops, my bad.


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

haha, yeah definitely fresco.


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (paullwaull)*

I'm so happy this forum is finally here.. I have my car airbagged since 2k1.. 
So I have went from
Crap front struts/rear CYLINDER (ouch) to
Better front struts/better rear bags 
And now I'm seeing this HPS stuff and I'm like damn, should I?
From the pictures you will see that my car isnt level. My front doesn't sit the way I want. Im hoping you guys can help me!! And I am upgrading my wheels this year too.
The car has been out of commission for a year and a half..Thanks for bringing me back!

































_Modified by 2.0L lova at 3:18 PM 12-20-2007_


_Modified by 2.0L lova at 3:20 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_

















absolutely beautiful
hurrah the air ride forum!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (acetate909)*

not sure who's rides these are but I can never get enough of the flicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Mike.)*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Gif of things to come..










_Modified by moacur at 4:30 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (moacur)*

gorgeous, all of it. (cept maybe the pink one, not my cuppa but if you dig it, you dig it)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Chapel)*

I'll post some pics.. my car included...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Santi)*

Nice thread. I thought Norm's TT belonged here too.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif basti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Santi)*

All those pics posted up by Madface and didn't even throw one of me in there. OH well I guess I'm not low enough anyhow.
Down 








Up








I already miss the car


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Squillo)*


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (Ducky 2.0T)*

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (tchristemac)*

unlike 75% of these pics in here, i actually own/have owned/built all of these:
















































^^^sold before i got it anywhere near where i was happy with it
























^^the current..."thing" i drive everyday...it's about 2" lower now...
























^^^my former daily.








just a little project i've been working on







2.5" chop top, body sectioned 2.5", 6" bodydrop to doors, handbuilt frame, etc...
























^yes, it's right hand drive.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice!!
I would absolutely love to do a dime or bseries with a body drop! Nothing like dragging rockers!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Very nice!!
I would absolutely love to do a dime or bseries with a body drop! Nothing like dragging rockers!!
i dunno, i'm getting so sick of s-10s, they're the most common truck to 'bag....hell, i've owned 2 of them...and i have an '02 sonoma in my shop right now that i'm bodydropping for a customer...but i have a'95 mazda b2300 that's waiting in the wings for full project status. it's been 'bagged & bodydropped for years, but it's gonna get a full rebuild, explorer independent rear end, chop top, etc. fun. oh, & no draggin rockers...cutting the rockers completely off! draggin' doors, baby!


----------



## dragginthru (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (beyondkustom)*

I am building a checky c1500 on air.. actually I am 3 years deep in this project








pre suicide doors and new panels. Sitting in epoxy primer








making my step-dads fullsize look huge








new panels and suicide doors
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
reassembled and a video of me breaking in the rocker panels, getting shot with paint this spring!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dragginthru)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

B5 Passat Wagons on bags.... (YouTueb videos) 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rIZK2Uzp3k*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNOo84VTg6Q*
(NOTE... NOT my cars!)


_Modified by JimmyD at 2:20 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*



































_Modified by mk420ae at 8:26 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

Current project my dad and I are dong. More here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2798260


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

19's 








rear bumper








side skirt








17's


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

I guess I'll toss a couple pics of my car up in here too:
































Need to do a little tweaking to get it lower...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

CHOP THOSE FORKS BUDDY!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_CHOP THOSE FORKS BUDDY!!!

I KNOW!!!








Haven't had time to do it yet.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (dragginthru)*

so beautiful cars in here.







i like the black audi tt from belgium


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_19's 










Anymore of this please?


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

here is another one of mine form this past weekend.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

ElevatedGaze, keepin it on the low-low! 


















_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 5:43 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

OOOOH!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_19's 










didnt realize you were on bags!


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

mk420ae:
you're in tracy? check out sacforcefed.com. weekly meets are a lot of fun. not a whole bunch of dubbers but watgolf and myself are there plus it's a great group of guys always looking for newcomers!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

damn everyone is coming out of the woodwork for these threads....haha finally!!


----------



## wonword (Nov 6, 2007)

a few pics of my vw


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (wonword)*


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*









anyone know what headlights those are or where u can get them ...im likin


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_








anyone know what headlights those are or where u can get them ...im likin

those look like the ones from Infinity Q45 i believe something like 2002 
he is using just the inserts ( looks like a machine gun from terminator







) uses only 1 HID bulb 
http://images.securedwebform.c...o.jpg
http://www.burtmanindustries.com/q45/hids.jpg
_Modified by Rat4Life at 3:16 PM 1-1-2008_

_Modified by Rat4Life at 3:17 PM 1-1-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 3:22 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

hmmmm ...intresting ...i found them already on ebay a universal set....thet would be different ...I think they are 5" ...13cm
ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THAT TRUCK!?!?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


----------



## FastestDubOnBlock (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (wonword)*

Didn't you have your bug on craigslist for sale, right before winter?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (FthElemnt)*

any more pics of this car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (wantacad)*


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

does that badge say 'pssst' cus that's awesome!


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (der skillz)*


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Now thats a different way of doing RS' on a car. Not bad.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Damn thans perfect, thats not your ride is it?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## wonword (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (FastestDubOnBlock)*

yeah, i sporadically put it for sale, then change my mind. if i get what im asking ill sell it though, because i wanna get a bug vert and do the same thing


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (wonword)*





[img=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8276/dscn4164in9.jpg]


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

nice diagram....we can use that for explanations now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif post it in the faq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very nice diagram.
I know there are more parts needed to make things all work, but atleast I know what major components there are in an air-ride suspension setup now.


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

o flow.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*

Damn i forgot about those pics! thanks A.


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

no prob.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (be eazy)*

My now retired show car. It looks TOTALY different now but I can't find any of my new pics








2 viar 450 comp., Firestone bags, SMC 3/8 valves and 2 BIG ARSE nitrogen tanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by I Like Primer at 6:57 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (I Like Primer)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_










Never seen that B4







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dont even know when that happened


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

MKV gtg when we were getting kicked out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_MKV gtg when we were getting kicked out.

i remember the location, i really dont remember parking that close to you guys though. I was a bit out of it at the moment i guess.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
And of course, the Holy Grail of slammed pictures:









cruisefest!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gotdubd)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

definitely some clean ass VW's on this board. We plan on attending Waterdown (Huge VW show in Ontario, Canada) this year...Should be lots of fun and I hear it draws close to 3000 vehicles.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*

Nice finally an Air Ride section!!!
a few pictures of my car.................


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


































STTEEEEEEEZ!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

It's got a 2.8L BMW engine. It's on UK eBay at the moment.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















Now thats just super Sexy . Can i have it? can i, can i ,please


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I don't see why not


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Air ride FTMFGDW


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

can people post or PM high res of any f these VAG cars here..in need of a new background


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_



























If those textured pieces where painted the same black but flat like the faces on the wheels., that would be next level.
What about the barrels gloss black to match the shininess of the body. Love that car thou.

More pictures of the bottom car?


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
More pictures of the bottom car?

x2. You'd think on such a boss car he would take better care of it. Scratched up valances is kinda acceptable actually not really on that car but a crooked license plate looks like trash too.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

HOT


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_
x2. You'd think on such a boss car he would take better care of it. Scratched up valances is kinda acceptable actually not really on that car but a crooked license plate looks like trash too.

still looks like the ****.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

I don't have any more pics of that bottom car. If I come across any, I'll post them. I kinda like the crooked plate.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

I am NOT an SUV kinda guy, but this thing is straight balla!!! The "normal" Greddy twin-turbo kit puts out approx 425whp, so that just is the icing on the cake with this beast!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (der skillz)*









Damn this is HOT! anybody know the name of these rims??? more pics of this car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

they look like VIP modular wheels...VR01


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

need more pics!!!!! especially of caddy's!!!







i love me a caddy...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (dart_06)*

ask and you shall receive....





























































































_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 6:44 PM 9-29-2008_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

^^^^^
thats awesome Travy!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I hope that's not a pchop...that's a great picture


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i love to see those cars... more guys ;-) amaricans are the Airride gurus ;-)


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

are three spokes makin a comeback?? lol....looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*









somebody has to have pix of the white phaeton behind this beauty A8!!!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_are three spokes makin a comeback?? lol....looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks man na i dont think they are making a comeback just temp wheels until the new ones arrive.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
somebody has to have pix of the white phaeton behind this beauty A8!!!!
















Here's the gallery: http://streetec.net/events/tdo....html
Best i could find:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_































I'm in love! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I almost bought an E-320 instead of my A4.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

this thread is:










_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 9:54 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

He could roll over you without a problem


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*









check it out in the mk1 forum. Full air ride. tread title is "gonna spruce this up"


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Tracerturbo3)*

this thing needs a RHD swap


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (big bentley)*

my scion on bags


----------



## dart_06 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (big bentley)*








OMG!!!! I AM IN LOVE with that caddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










_Modified by dart_06 at 1:45 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

scions on air FTW



















_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 5:11 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i always thought this pic makes the accord look huge
stance as of now
















konky shots (rear mounts 2" taller)
















back in the day (rear mounts 2" taller, front mounts 1" taller


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

You took a car I didn't like the body style of, and proved, all it needs is to be set on the ground. Love it.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ahhh my old benz:








i wish it was dumped like that


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

some oldies


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

_Modified by Plain at 6:20 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Paul those are some awesome pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Tuckin' lug nutz


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i just found this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









_Modified by Plain at 6:20 PM 2-21-2008_

i could have sworn i've seen this car in northern maryland, damascus/frederick. car is clean and sick.
i'm tempted to follow and do my b6 on bags.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## islandstyle (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

f uc k the t ru cks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (islandstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *islandstyle* »_f uc k the t ru cks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*

semi wheels look cool


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (islandstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *islandstyle* »_f uc k the t ru cks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


where do you think air ride started!?!?


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (islandstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *islandstyle* »_f uc k the t ru cks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

know your roots..
BTW, guess i have a new favorite thread.


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i wish i could get my car that low.. well to tuck half the rim. lol..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Is that an extended Datsun?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_I am NOT an SUV kinda guy, but this thing is straight balla!!! The "normal" Greddy twin-turbo kit puts out approx 425whp, so that just is the icing on the cake with this beast!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










saw this rolling on Rodeo Dr. in Beverly Hills last night. sounded so nasty!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

u moved to Socal now!? werd.. 
I would love to hear that thing.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i wish i could get my car that low.. well to tuck half the rim. lol.. 

lol Santi i think everyone on this forum wishes that, well at list i do too.










_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:29 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
lol Santi i think everyone on this forum wishes that, well at list i do too.










i bet. Winslow got lucky, next time he should follow it and take a small video of it..


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*









i need to get lower!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

^^ cool pic and I <3 this thread.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

two pics of my car this morning
















i will post some better in spring when i got time for nice locations and perspectives


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u moved to Socal now!? werd.. 
I would love to hear that thing. 

haha yea dude. moved down here for school (art center for transportation design)
we were going to some club on Rodeo after the Oscars. Saw that Infiniti and recognized it right off.. rolled down my window to listen. was nice


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
haha yea dude. moved down here for school (art center for transportation design)
we were going to some club on Rodeo after the Oscars. Saw that Infiniti and recognized it right off.. rolled down my window to listen. was nice









oh nice.. how's the car, havent seen you posting much. did you take it down to socal, or you left it back home?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

It's up here waiting patiently.
And this is so wrong it's right:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

more classic caddy love:
















dub love:


----------



## o2dazone (May 10, 2006)

Here's the funny part - he bought the car EXACTLY like that. One of those "King of Cars" cars...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (o2dazone)*











































_Modified by Phunkshon at 3:34 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

24s yo.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Semi wheels what? 22.5"
















Ooops.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

THAT IS SICK!!!!... I love it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*

that Dime on Dually 22.5s is sick..


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Semi wheels what? 22.5"
[

i think they are 22's, some are machined down from 22.5 since, lo profiles arent made in 22.5. i think they are being made in 22" now tho. ive also seen 19' dualy wheels on mini trucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*

i would guess that the rears are only single wheels, since the dualys would be too wide to run w/o a whole lot of reworking the rear end. ive seen fullsize trucks run that way for the same reason


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









i want that car so bad!!!!! what does it take to run air ride on an old benz like that?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

i bet when you type "hard ass, bad ****ing trucks" into google immages, that dodge is the first thing that comes up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

wow sick thread!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

the old benz is crazy.. loved that mix.. old and airstyled.. awesome.. more pics guys..


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*

dont know if this has been posted or not, but I think it's worth a repost anyways....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

That black dually is so fkn sick.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

This Volvo C30 came to a UK VW show today:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_This Volvo C30 came to a UK VW show today:

I have so many pics of this car saved, I love the C30 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_
I have so many pics of this car saved, I love the C30 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i like them except for the rear hatch/ window. i think it runins the whole rest of the car


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Why does that car not have dual exhaust in the last picture?


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantommullet4* »_Why does that car not have dual exhaust in the last picture?

he just got that dual exhaust a couple weeks ago (from his "build" thread) and the last picture is an old one.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (k0nky)*

Love the car, not feelin the choice of rims...they seem to look a tad too small for the wheel wells IMO......props to lay that low in a C30!!!!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_Love the car, not feelin the choice of rims...they seem to look a tad too small for the wheel wells IMO......props to lay that low in a C30!!!!









Those are his "new wheels" not feeling much either, here's some older pics:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









HOOOT!


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

WOW... It is crazy to come on here and see a full thread with a TON of Minis. I'm a Mini Trucker, not a dubber in any sense of the word anymore. I run the site http://www.dragforthecamera.com and shoot for Sport Truck Magazine. 
If any of you guys have any air-ride questions or need killer deals on compressors/valves/fittings/tanks/WHATEVER.. just let me know. My truck is sponsored by a shop in Connecticut and I can get you all some crazy killer deals.

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
i could have sworn i've seen this car in northern maryland, damascus/frederick. car is clean and sick.
i'm tempted to follow and do my b6 on bags.









You probably did. That is Travis "Shady" Shade of No Regrets Maryland Chapter. He is definitely a cool cat and does bad-ass work.










Added are some other sick ass minis owned by people I am proud to call friends.
























And what do you know about sick suspension setups where everything is seen?!? This is the same truck as the last pic, my boy Ryan's S-10...









*I could post pictures of mini trucks for DAYS!!!!* 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Semi wheels what? 22.5"










Yea Semi's are 22.5" These have been machined to 22". I did a shoot out at Midwest Dragfest with this kid, did most if not all of the work himself and is really cool. What you can't see in the pictures is that its right hand drive and has a stock dash out of a RHD Dodge Caliber. 
Pre-Paint/Bodywork








Dash in Progress...









*Like I said if anyone needs a deal or has any questions please feel free to ask. I know I'm not the only minitrucker on here, but I know a ton of people and have a lot of great resources. 
Oh and I didn't post pictures of my own mini because the world is not ready. (Debuting June 27th in Plainfield, CT) *










_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 8:18 AM 3-15-2008_


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_ need killer deals on compressors/valves/fittings/tanks/WHATEVER.. just let me know..

now why you gota go and post somthin like that when im trying not to spend money on cars







....esp being local too


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

So you know Phil Fowler and the guys from Low Rollers to huh?
Tell him Ian said hi, hell know exactly who your talking about. My first bagged ride was a mazda standard bed... wow, in 1996. Thats when there werent any bolt on kits. You had to install it the old fashion way.
I used to have a 6 1/2" body dropped Mazda ext. long bed, and a unibodydropped civic on air. I was in the club Subversive.


_Modified by meandub at 5:45 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (meandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycountry* »_
now why you gota go and post somthin like that when im trying not to spend money on cars







....esp being local too









Lol... Those are parts for the car man!!! Yeah, the shop I'm sponsored through was able to get me some really great deals and they said the more business I bring them, the more they are going to help me out. They are a full on custom shop in Connecticut with a BAD-ASS painter. So since I'm looking to get painted next winter, anyone I can get parts for through them makes me look good!! (So hopefully I can get more of a discount then I'm getting now). 


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_So you know Phil Fowler and the guys from Low Rollers to huh?
Tell him Ian said hi, hell know exactly who your talking about. My first bagged ride was a mazda standard bed... wow, in 1996. Thats when there werent any bolt on kits. You had to install it the old fashion way.
I used to have a 6 1/2" body dropped Mazda ext. long bed, and a unibodydropped civic on air. I was in the club Subversive.

_Modified by meandub at 5:45 PM 3-15-2008_

Hahaha, thats awesome man. I'm actually very proud to say that I'm a petitioning member of Low Rollers. That tan Ranger that I posted earlier is Phils truck actually (FINALLY OUT). Should be cruising alot this season. You should come back around man, the East Coast Minitruck scene is really going to be killing it in 2008. Its safe to say that we have more than a few Cover-quality trucks coming out this year.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah i knew that was his, i dont think hell ever be in paint, lol.
Were you around back in the day when he had the primered ranger with front juice? We used to call Phil firemarshall phill, damn good memorys.
Does he ever talk about Fran (the pres of lowrollers)? His ranger took home the lowest truck in 97 or so when he got a -3" or something like that.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (meandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_ a unibodydropped civic on air. 
_Modified by meandub at 5:45 PM 3-15-2008_

Have any pictures of the Civic? I had mine on air (just sold the set up last night) and I'm going to focus on bodywork, then re-do the suspension) But I have yet to see a unibodydropped Civic, just lots of claims that they have only to find out they're just on air, no body drop was actaually done.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

this was to show that im -1" on 16" rims. yeah i know, the body was a mess in this pic. i was in mid construction of molding the wings west kit.
and before someone says that i was laying kit instead of body (because that was an endless battle with people) i assure you, i was laying body. i didnt go the route of cutting alot up, i basically cut the front and rear suspension out, moved it up 3.25 inches. the body stayed the same, except for alot of dragging, lol.
ill have to get the others scanned and upload them sometime.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (meandub)*

Body kit isn't my style, but I'd love to see some shots of the moved suspension.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah well, i made it for my style.
and when this layed rocker, it looked like crap because of the curveature underneath. the kit hid all that.
plus you also have to take into consideration, this was before the "fast and furious" craze, the movie wasnt even thought of yet. and we all know how long ago that was.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (meandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_Yeah i knew that was his, i dont think hell ever be in paint, lol.
Were you around back in the day when he had the primered ranger with front juice? We used to call Phil firemarshall phill, damn good memorys.
Does he ever talk about Fran (the pres of lowrollers)? His ranger took home the lowest truck in 97 or so when he got a -3" or something like that.


I'm actually in the process of designing Phil's paint now. Hopefully by EOSB this year it will be all painted up.
I have been in the scene since I was 16, but thats only been 7 years... 
He has talked about Fran and I know the truck, Old Square Body Ranger...


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

wish the end of summer bash had a euro section...
Craig Fraser was the one who did all of the designing of our work.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (meandub)*



meandub said:


> yeah well, i made it for my style.
> and when this layed rocker, it looked like crap because of the curveature underneath. the kit hid all that.
> QUOTE]
> Didn't say it was built for anyone else, and the movie plays no role in anything.
> I am kind of curious how it can lay the body with the kit on though without being cut up high and molded in there. If you have any pics of the suspension set up feel free to pm them to me.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (meandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_wish the end of summer bash had a euro section...


It has for the last two years......you see two years ago when v-dub wateramma show was rained out we (deldubs) decided that since the lowrollers EOSB was the same day and our cars were nice and shiny we would roll down there and chill with our minitruckin buddies...we spoke to the show coordinators and they made a euro class... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Showed up last year and they did it again... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets invade their scene










_Modified by diive4sho at 3:40 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*





































Holy ish that is baller!!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*















Is right.. Hot Damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

damn thats hot!
i did have to trim some off of the bottom of the kit for it to be even, but after doing that and dragging a few miles, it was completely even. (the body and the kit bottom)
--If they have a euro class, im going this year, no doubt. the EOSB is so fun. Are they doing it the whole weekend this year? I know there was talk about it many years ago.
And guys, if you think dragging body and frame is fun, imagine dragging unibody down the highway @ around 80mph. I had a girl sitting in the passenger seat one time and...
yeah, i had to clean the seats.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_It has for the last two years......you see two years ago when v-dub wateramma show was rained out we (deldubs) decided that since the lowrollers EOSB was the same day and our cars were nice and shiny we would roll down there and chill with our minitruckin buddies...we spoke to the show coordinators and they made a euro class... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Showed up last year and they did it again... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets invade their scene









_Modified by diive4sho at 3:40 AM 3-17-2008_

Yeah, I remember that cause I had my Dub at the time and thought it was kinda cool. As far as "invading our scene" lol. If you show up on air and can lay out, you'll be more than welcomed... 


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_
--If they have a euro class, im going this year, no doubt. the EOSB is so fun. Are they doing it the whole weekend this year? I know there was talk about it many years ago.


Yeah man, its been a 2 day show for as long as I can remember. At least since 2001


_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 5:16 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















WTF. I need to see inside his fenderwells and his shock towers!








The only way to get that low on an A4 is to hack the fenderwells and firewall. 
That person has some serious balls of brass!





























Edit: I just realized that's actually an *A6* Avant. But still, I want to see the front suspension!


_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 11:51 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to see more of that too! Damn thats hot. I love wagons.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

"Yeah man, its been a 2 day show for as long as I can remember. At least since 2001"
Yeah man, last time i went was like 98 or something like that. Took 1st in under construction, WITH A CAR! (civic no less)
If i remember correctly, (its been like what, 10 years?) they didnt even have a under construction car category, but once they saw that i was completely shaved, juiced, and tucking rim, they let me in.


----------



## thrttlebkhtrod (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (meandub)*

wow


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (thrttlebkhtrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thrttlebkhtrod* »_wow
 times a hundred http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (meandub)*


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

anymore of the eos? or a link to where they might be?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
























please please please more more more


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_

















more??


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

24's no body drop 

























[/QUOTE]


































































24s and a dody drop.
























Another sdime on 24s with a BD.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

absolutely insane!
any pics of the dimes one 24's with the hood and front end finished off?


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*

The red one from East Coast minis is cool because it lays out WITH A STOCK HOOD (yes its not bodydropped, but it still lays frame.
*In my opinion* The Pewter one that will require a custom hood with bubbles is retarded. It's gonna ruin the nice clean bodylines of the S-10. There is NO NEED for an S-10 on 24's to be honest. When one lays out on 22's it's bad ass enough...
Example:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Agreed. When I do my s10 im doing 22s, its the perfect size. Although two big slots cut out of the hood with two 24" wheels stick out would be pretty stellar!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Not my pics nor my cars.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*









those lexus's are hot!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_








those lexus's are hot!

wait till you see the gs400 we're doin right now


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_There is NO NEED for an S-10 on 24's to be honest. When one lays out on 22's it's bad ass enough...


Honestly is there a need for 22's? No, so why not 24's? In anycase, they all look sick tucking half the wheel!


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_
Honestly is there a need for 22's? No, so why not 24's? !

well when you put it like that, is there a need cut up, rework and weld your car/ truck so that you can drag the rockers down the highway w/ a big trial of sparks behind you?......no. but is its ****in sick? hell yes!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

can I ask a newbie question?
What's body dropping?
sorry!


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (MSH29)*

basically the floor of the truck is raised so body will go lower than the chassis if that makes sense.


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes it does kinda, thanks.
That's makes them even more impressive now!!! 
There must be a hell of a lot of work that goes into them to do that, first appearance it just seems they're runnin' crazy hydraulics/air, but with raising the floor of the truck that's nuts!!!


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (MSH29)*

http://www.ifcustom.com/projects.htm
check out some of the build photos here to get a better idea what goes into a body drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









That car is on coils.. Not air.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

yep fk coils. would be pretty weak if that was on air.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

wrd espically the reverse rake


----------



## MSH29 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*

Quality link cheers, that explains a lot. Very impressed some of the fab work is awesome!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MSH29)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*











_Modified by moacur at 8:12 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_
more??


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_















































MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 4:57 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









thank you travy http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









how can it move with no wheels?








haha


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

Lada Niva


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









What wheels are these?


----------



## LowLife03 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Air ride forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_What wheels are these?

looks like somethign from MRR to me


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Lada Niva


man, i forgot how these things look








the way i remembered them, they were a lot bigger!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
looks like somethign from MRR to me

That's what I thought too...but the MRR's are a little more rounded, these spokes are much flatter and less flared out.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*










Wheels are Kahn Designs RS-C...20x9 all around


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

buddy daves truck that hes working on.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sick Travy.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

OH WOORD! dave called me a few weeks ago to see if i was around to peep the truck. good to see it finally on air!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_OH WOORD! dave called me a few weeks ago to see if i was around to peep the truck. good to see it finally on air!

haha nice. it has the stock wheels on it now. But I saw him at the bar on saturday, I guess his gf is my buddy caseys cousin and she turns 21 this weekend so they're have a party for her. Hopefully she brings lots of her friends


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

what is her name? Britney or something? she is hella cool. pretty hott too


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Brianna I think, I can remember how to spell it.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*









edit to add: Sorry for the Eos pic on the previous page, I presumed it was on air. It'd need to be if it'd been in the UK lol. 


_Modified by Phunkshon at 8:50 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*




































_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:24 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats hot!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*




































_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 6:50 PM 9-29-2008_


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

just wanted to say you guys suck








you have put a bug back in my a$$ to do something a bit more than oem +
i just picked up a 01 gti that needs a head and needs some body loving..think this may be the perfect candidate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pic of my old truck, this was way back in 01.








my wife gonna want to kill me all over again


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*



Rich20thGTI said:


> What does this mean? I'm lost...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (2.0L lova)*

probly means DONKS r gay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shape (Jun 30, 2003)

that donks are gay sticker is awesome. I would probably drive one for a week if i got the chance tho lol.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (shape)*















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

^^^^^ soooooo jealous
lil rat rod looks sick in bottom right corner


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_^^^^^ soooooo jealous
lil rat rod looks sick in bottom right corner
















thats what I was thinking!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

found in the dope shizzz thread


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

mmmmmm avants on bags make me sweat the sweet nectar of http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_mmmmmm avants on bags make me sweat the sweet nectar of http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









i agree completely


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

avants look so sweet bagged...makes them look so long...I love it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I wanna work @ that shop....


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_avants look so sweet bagged...makes them look so long...I love it

about time to get that Allroad down


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

If I didn't just buy an '84 Rabbit L I'd have the money and time....damn vw's....
Don't worry...it will happen soon enough


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Just wait 14 days, then my A6 avant will be done


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

x2


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

looks like a roddin good time in there


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (candela)*

MOAR PICTARS!!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

^^^THAT IS HOT!!! MOAR PIX!!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do work son.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Do work son.

















Those are some beef'd up arches...pretty hot tho, dont like whole shaved cars.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









little shop of horror?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_
little shop of horror?

paul, do you know where that shop is? that rat rod is a pittsburgh drifter's car. the air setup is pretty ingenious


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

BTT Fabrications in Illinois.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Do work son.

















Are those 22's?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.









I second that emotion, for the third time I think








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yep 22s.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_^^^^^^^^^^^^^
















w-t-f


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









that is insane.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

/\


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

it's about time you added to this thread Phunkshon


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*

This needs to get past pg10 already.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

I have a thing for old caddiracs if ya cant tell....








and one of these days, I'll be able to afford to play in this world:


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That Stingray is... oh my, so drop dead sexy.
-And I don't normally like 'Rays too much.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

back from the dead!!!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

some ridiculous cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

here is a little bit of a twist...... pickett's 359


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_back from the dead!!!































wow


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Perfection


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

^^^
Fave mk5 jetta I've seen so far....very nice and cleeeeeen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyspeed808 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*



from hawaii.....


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This car has a straight rear axle...........











_Modified by Plain at 1:33 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha damn that's nuts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_here is a little bit of a twist...... pickett's 359

















MOAR!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I attended Indy Truck Bash (now known as Import Truck Bash).
















































































































































Here are many many more:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m.../show/


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

a little love for plain....


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE! I just noticed that. Sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I attended Indy Truck Bash (now known as Import Truck Bash).










Small world. I did this linoln couple years ago.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice! That car was sweet!


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I attended Indy Truck Bash (now known as Import Truck Bash).









Here are many many more:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m.../show/


This one is on the right path!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
















moaaaaaar pleeeeez!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (unitzero)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

one of my all-time faves....pix do this truck no justice!!!


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do I spy a fmic? id really like to see that engine bay.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jtikompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtikompressor* »_Do I spy a fmic? id really like to see that engine bay.

Ask, and you shall receive!!
































and yes, it is right hand drive.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

siiiiCK

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Do work son.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
and yes, it is right hand drive.










thats the last ting i expected...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

:speachless:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_
































MOAR, please!!!!! 
this makes me want to get an allroad!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_









sweet alroad, question, how do those door handles work?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_















































any more info on this one?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice pictures people!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

dude, i want that trailer...


----------



## richarotchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*








this is what that hummer looks like now

_Modified by richarotchie at 2:12 PM 9-15-2008_


_Modified by richarotchie at 2:12 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (richarotchie)*

















my buddys truck.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









Any details on the trailer? I couldn't care less about the H2.


----------



## richarotchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Starion88esir)*

there phone number is 281-442-1050 ekstensive metal works..ask for bill he is the owner or you can ask for mitch hes in our car club severed ties tell them richarotchie gave you the number they will hook you up... but give them a little bit there shop is in houston..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (richarotchie)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

Anybody have any pics of an Acura RL on bags? I've always thought it would be hot.


----------



## richarotchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (richarotchie)*

^ Thanks man. I was actually thinking about the newer gen RL though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_









looking very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what wheels are those?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Carline something 5.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

carline cm2. dyslexia gets the best of ya santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_carline cm2. dyslexia gets the best of ya santi









idk, why i thoguth they were cm5.. but yeah sometimes the spanish english dyslexia throws me off


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

hot shizz!!!


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (richarotchie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richarotchie* »_ask for mitch hes in our car club severed ties

You're in ST? Nice to have another mini-trucker showing up over here on the Vortex. What are you working on/cruising in?
- "Downtime" Matt


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

love that wagon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 9:51 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

I went to slamfest last saturday, i shall have lots of pictars to add in here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

wish i had a car low/nice enough to grace these pages....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Dear lord that A5 is incredible.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

my god!!


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

A few pictures ive had laying around for a while.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

I loved Norms TT when it had the black/polished LMs on it


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Got to agree with you there Travis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackandMild (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

You guys might not give any love for the Honda's but I got love for ya'll!








Got Air?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (BlackandMild)*

Space your rears out!!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlackandMild)*

I love a clean honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*









super yummmmmmmm








that makes me want an E-class...never thought I'd say that!!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

I'd love to see that E-class without the kit.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I'd love to see that E-class without the kit.









me too!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (BlackandMild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackandMild* »_You guys might not give any love for the Honda's but I got love for ya'll!








Got Air?









hahah. 
my honda when i was 17. god those wheels sucked.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (gotdubd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotdubd* »_
hahah. 
my honda when i was 17. god those wheels sucked.









niches?


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (gotdubd)*

Since someone else started the Hondas... mine when it was on air.








It will be put on hyrdraulics the next go round. Shaving it, custom dash, etc. and all that fun **** now, hydraulics as soon as the bodywork is done, then paint. 
Hopefully by the end of the year I'll have pics of my 65 Rambler bagged to add. Don't know how long it will be before my roomie get's everything ready to air out her GTI.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

enkei crossroads.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (gotdubd)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_










that caddy is doooooope


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gENERIX_* »_A few pictures ive had laying around for a while.










Say hi to my next car... (but in white)


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Dooooo ittttt!!!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Dr. Hermie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Hermie* »_Dooooo ittttt!!!! 

I've got a few years


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









BEAUTIFUL!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*

russian bucket lada 2102


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (acetate909)*

that passat is bangin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

no new pix in 11 days?!?! Come on y'all, somebody's slackin!!!! I will pick up the ball and run with it for a bit I guess....
































Dually on bags....always a winner in my book!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























mk5 Jetta slammed on coils.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 11:11 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

Crazy setup


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*










that reminds me of my friend pauls truck


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Crazy setup

















Ive got a bunch of pictures of this bike and car/trailer it came in on at the good guys show in Columbus, ill try to get them up soon. The whole package was remarkable.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

what happened?!
we need MoAR PIcs!!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

More of that bike and the beauty it rode in on, I took these here in Columbus at a parking lot show the weekend of the GoodGuys car show earlier this summer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

^^^ wow just wow, that's all i could say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Amazing shots. Thanks Paul







I absolutely love that bike. Every detail is well thought out


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_










Part of me still misses the days when I used to roll around in my bagged and bodydropped 'Noma with no bed. I miss that truck =[


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i would love to have that bike!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

I want everything in this picture.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

what happened to this thread?! Do I need to post moar pictars?


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_what happened to this thread?! Do I need to post moar pictars?

Yes-moar!!! No moar Hondas either


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_what happened to this thread?! Do I need to post moar pictars?

yes


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I want everything in this picture.































I agree
maybe a couple new GLI shots too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

hahaha, i have some, i just havent edited them, and they are on my desktop... i also have Slamfest '08 pics.. and other random shots to post.. i'm way behind..


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









_Modified by Plain at 6:20 PM 2-21-2008_

anyone have the shot of this thing from the front, i've looked forever for this thing


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

front:


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

yeah my b, internet is slow at work i must have missed it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by d1rtyj4k3 at 12:29 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## mazdawg78 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Crazy setup

















now thats interesting


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_









that reminds me of my friend pauls truck







































Paul isn't in Jail yet?!?!? lol...
I rode in that bitch in like 3 degree weather in the dead of night on a drag session. Man was that a blast!


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_here is a little bit of a twist...... pickett's 359

















i see that 359 and i raise you richie acostas slammed pete 








google project 350 to see more.


_Modified by My_Gli_Is_so_Fly at 1:02 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

**MOST** of these are on air....


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

these two are incredible!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_**MOST** of these are on air....
















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 3:27 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_ 

Christ I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Tank's MK4 is incredible. Both were in PVW... That Seat is nice too.


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
















Any more of this one?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dOM.)*

Seriously? Have you never seen it... If not I feel bad for ya


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dOM.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOM.* »_







Any more of this one?

See if you can find a copy of the last months PVW it was in there and on the cover.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (runnin9z)*

.....and it's a diesel.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Seriously? Have you never seen it... If not I feel bad for ya





















IM SERIOUSLY FEELIN THAT CAR!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_

Paul isn't in Jail yet?!?!? lol...
I rode in that bitch in like 3 degree weather in the dead of night on a drag session. Man was that a blast!

haha nah he's not in jail yet ha but the truck is in like 092394839829 4pieces last i heard. doing some insane crazy frame build and body drop or something. and then they bagged a lawnmower. the truck will never get done lol


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

Probably reposts, but:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_








gangster as sh!t.
pallet shipped btw.

Nice, now I can put a face to all the emails


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

































....and some 80's goodness for the hell of it!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jettadriver509 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (k0nky)*

Bump so I can watch


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (jettadriver509)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

that A3 is ridiculous


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*










Negative camber rules!!!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 1:25 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

That S class is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omg omg omg omg omg^^
was that car parked next to doey20v at that show?
edit: yes it was!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















Gregs ride is the biz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

more pics of the Sclass please!!!
and that truck is so sick.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (bombardi)*

anyone knows who makes these wheels?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

most likely boyds or budnik smoothies. theres a few companies that make almost the exact wheel.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

at first I thought they were Fesler's, but i realized the Fesler wheels are multi-piece....


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_anyone knows who makes these wheels?









sickness


_Modified by jettalvr41 at 3:32 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like these are by centerline


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_looks like these are by centerline


+1 point for you, sir!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Centerline Smoothie


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_

















MORE MORE MORE


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


----------



## Luis135a (Aug 7, 2008)

Can some one please tell me what model is that red Audi!
Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Luis135a)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_








 
that truck looks like the guy that lives 2 streets over from me.....i think his name is scott? same truck...?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_that A3 is ridiculous

what a3?
I'll contribute












_Modified by eurotrsh at 6:06 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_


















Damnnit this pic makes me want a Mark 4 and that's just no good.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (meandub)*









Good lord.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

that 411 is gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_
what a3?
_Modified by eurotrsh at 6:06 PM 3-28-2009_

hah ... the A3 that was never there


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

Where do people get the money to do stuff as extreme as some of these cars???


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (GOLF MAN DAN)*

Sell drugs.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jello_farts8v* »_ 
that truck looks like the guy that lives 2 streets over from me.....i think his name is scott? same truck...?



Hmm I'm not sure. You should ask him!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















DOPE!!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_










I saw this guy in Clear Lake on Friday. Sh*t is super clean. I wasn't aware he was in the area


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

VWs gettin school'd, as usual


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_










BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Take your own pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Edit:
Plus that car is sitting in grass, and more then likely a low spot.



_Modified by Plain at 8:15 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## lwstinpa (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Damn i shoulda neva sold that.... Nebody can be low in the grass lol..


----------



## 88S10_Blazer (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lwstinpa)*

just joined up a few days ago, not a VW but its lower than most, haha.


















and i can't leave out when i painted it like a watermelon a few halloweens ago.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









his license plate is awesome!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Repost?
http://chattanooga.craigslist.....html


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

if i golfed..i would have that ish haha


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*









bump ^


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

few quick pics of my buddies mazda...
it laying on 22's, rear does lay flat out, just that pics where taken while truck on trailer and in the rain, lol....


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Couple of Audis from the Club Charly's show:


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_










Anymore of this


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

OMG Impala, must have more details.
OMG 350z, i must touch.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_









Christ!!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vrcoupe* »_pics of badass mazda

whoa, scalloped rotors?! Lots of cool stuff there. Do you have a link to buildup or more pics?


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

my car








my truck far from done


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Anymore of this









Sorry, nope.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This is my roommate's truck















Some friends rides



















_Modified by cigarnut81 at 12:10 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

not really diggin it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that bumper is just too smooth.. needs exhaust cutouts.. and different wheels.. 
BUT The thing is ****ing gorgeous...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Insane car, but it looks like they didn't know when to stop.
Airride 2CV


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I really dig the whole supercar parts on audis. I want me some Lambo brakes and rims = D


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

I REALLY like this for some reason...








I need to bag my R


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)




----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (gallhue)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (gallhue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gallhue* »_









Those ventguards look extremely ghey!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_I really dig the whole supercar parts on audis. I want me some Lambo brakes and rims = D

Lambo brakes=RS6 brakes.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

^^ OMFG


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_^^ OMFG









I know, right. Its like Bagged to the future...ok that was corny


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
I know, right. Its like Bagged to the future...ok that was corny










NO WAY.....I LIKE IT^^^^


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

that is very possibly the most awesome car of all time and I would drive it daily in a heartbeat


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (DEZL_DUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice, somewhere in Ontario. I think I know who did this.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Sick van...any info on whats going on in the pic? i.e. the fogish cloud


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I'm in love


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I'm in love 

what was it on the beginning, i mean what bus was it?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

oh man thats awesome!!
what did it start as??


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

It's a subaru 360 van. It's even pretty awesome in stock form.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

^^ ahhh, beat me to it.


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
what was it on the beginning, i mean what bus was it?


It's some model of Subaru bus I believe. I remember reading the article on it.


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Is it just me.......or does it have a roll cage? Looks like it is painted to match. I would want one too in that thing


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GOLF MAN DAN)*

Ya that looks a little crazy..


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that van is awesome. never seen one before


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_










ps, there will be another one in the states very soon


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
ps, there will be another one in the states very soon










LIES....


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if only you knew...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

the silver Fox pulling all blue hairs in the bingo hall


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_the silver Fox pulling all blue hairs in the bingo hall









Awesome stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what size are those wheels 16" ?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_the silver Fox pulling all blue hairs in the bingo hall

****ing proper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote »_the silver Fox pulling all blue hairs in the bingo hall

I think your the first to have pics with the 1552 snowflakes (other than 1552)... which means you beat me by about 2 days.








That thing is sick


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
ps, there will be another one in the states very soon











If you really like figuring out problems and fixings stuff, then that car is perfect.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great!!!!!



_Modified by Plain at 7:58 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

those snow flakes were a perfect wheel selection.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (fishmando)*

I like this page.


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
If you really like figuring out problems and fixings stuff, then that car is perfect.

And thats different from a Vdub how?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I JUST CAME.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
If you really like figuring out problems and fixings stuff, then that car is perfect.

not my car, a good friend who is addicted to delorean's. its been in the works for a long time. cant wait to get her aired up. that above car has a lot of add ons that arent stock delorean though, so it outs it a lot lower to the ground body wise. at least im pretty sure on that. we are working with an '82 dmc so as im not 100% the body style was different, i dont think it came with the "ground effects" on it. that car is dope though for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

i think i need a bagged delorean


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_i think i need a bagged delorean


I'm watching BTF3 right now lol. 

Those 8" wide flakes look really really good.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ghetto-8v)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

i need a bagged Astro Van in my life


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Where do people get money to do shhh like that? It sickens me......


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GOLF MAN DAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF MAN DAN* »_Where do people get money to do shhh like that? It sickens me......

We have jobs.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
We have jobs. 

and do all of your own work..


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

That G35 is one the sickest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (diive4sho)*


















Wheels and grille shield are shadow blue, my cam sucks


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_and do all of your own work..









Or get a friend to help me...cough...Darrick (captain obvious)...cough...









_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_That G35 is one the sickest things I've seen in a while.









x2


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

its almost like ducky's car but in blue


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_its almost like ducky's car but in blue









Wheels been done for weeks, been planned for a wile. Wheels where on in oem form for months. Been on air months. If u look its odd because ducky made his reveal of the wheels just a few hours before mine, i must have mad fast painting,mounting, balancing, polishing skills.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:08 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_
Wheels been done for weeks, been planned for a wile. Wheels where on in oem form for months. Been on air months. If u look its odd because ducky made his reveal of the wheels just a few hours before mine, i must have mad fast painting,mounting, balancing, polishing skills.









hey, ducky's car looks like yours!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

thats pshopped


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (GOLF MAN DAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF MAN DAN* »_thats pshopped

Thank you for pointing out the obvious. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


_Modified by mikegilbert at 5:35 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF MAN DAN* »_thats pshopped


omg how do you knoe


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Plain at 9:47 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

sick


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:08 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

That E class is dirty.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

need moar!!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The Fox wagon is pure genius. Perfect execution IMO....


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

we're gonna need some more JDM lovin








































this is the guy with a rb26 under the hood(if anyones seen the video):








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Modified by Doug Butabi at 3:04 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug Butabi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: WHOA!!! it's here REJOICE!!! (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_its about time!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha i love this thread


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I met him.

















that's my GTI in the upper-left corner.


_Modified by Emron at 1:56 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*

need moar


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVdubbin)*

Here's my old 5.7:








And my current 6.1:
























Few of the old wheels:


















_Modified by Simans82 at 12:20 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

^damn man


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (absoluturq)*

FFFUUUU your silver 6.1 is one of the VERY few that i have ever liked. 
SSSOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_FFFUUUU your silver 6.1 is one of the VERY few that i have ever liked. 
SSSOOO GOOD!!!

I appreciate the comment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was a VW owner for about three years before moving into other boosted 4 cylinders, then I decided I wanted to go low and slow with the 5.7... and found myself missing the track too much. So this is where I ended up for now.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Simans82)*

That 6.1 is astounding. Best front grille I've seen on one of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

My hooker










































_Modified by VW PAUL at 12:23 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

^ oh my


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Inprogress shots of that van:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

^














i think i just fell in love!!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More:


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought it was a model at first. that thing, with the body drop and all is crazy.
Reminds me of my buddies 1960 Ford Econoline E-100 van.








http://images.google.com/imgre...ZTSAg



_Modified by jfranklin at 12:57 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_










Is this real life?








so sick


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jfranklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfranklin* »_I thought it was a model at first. that thing, with the body drop and all is crazy.
Reminds me of my buddies 1960 Ford Econoline E-100 van.








http://images.google.com/imgre...ZTSAg
_Modified by jfranklin at 12:57 PM 3-15-2010_

When is he going to finish that thing?
Like I have room to talk, I have an '65 that I can't find time to work on.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Was that white van built in Japan or the states? So awesome


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think their shop is just north of Osaka, Japan.


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

So dope


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Body Dropped Van = WIN.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

So much win in this thread!!
I know all those G35 guys lol
Cant wait to get my car in here in a few weeks =D


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

my buddy Huberts Vand and Bronco.
















My buddy Justins S10 on twankies, and his '88 mazda.


----------



## Sickboy364 (Aug 4, 2008)

those vans are so sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Sickboy364)*

Might be hydros...i dunno.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Holly balls ^^^


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

MOAAARRRRRR!!!!


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

oh yeah!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1210s4)*



























_Modified by Fizzo20 at 12:55 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

that truck is plain stupid


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[IMG]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3151/img8257a.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7046/img8255q.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4149/img8254k.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4697/img8252d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------

